# Lost My Little Girl



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Some of you may remember me from way back in the Polar Lights days.

Though I've continued to admire the talented folks here at HobbyTalk, I haven't been around in a long time due to some health & family issues related to my daughter.

Sadly, at 8:30 on Monday evening, she lost her struggle with addiction and a life she could never find peace with. She was 24...

To everyone with children (of any age), never pass on an opportunity to spend time with them, to show them that you love them unconditionally and to cherish each moment you have with them.

God bless...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

flyingfrets said:


> Some of you may remember me from way back in the Polar Lights days.
> 
> Though I've continued to admire the talented folks here at HobbyTalk, I haven't been around in a long time due to some health & family issues related to my daughter.
> 
> ...


I am so terribly sorry to hear about your loss. I can tell by your post that you loved your daughter dearly and I'm sure that she knew that no matter what else may have caused her pain. She will always live in your heart.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

I remember you for a long time. 

So so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news... having kids of my own I can't even imagine the gravity of your loss...Be strong Brother....
You have my deepest condolences and may your daughter rest now in peace...
Denis


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

There is nothing sadder than when a parent buries their child, there will a time of extended grieving, from what you shared, your daughter struggled with her addictions. A lot of us have family members going through the same, I know all have done their best, even your daughter, never forget, she fought, too.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'm so very sorry to hear this; you and your family have my deepest condolences.

Sean


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I don't know what to say except to add my most heartfelt condolences. I cannot imagine what you are going through, but we will all be thinking of you...


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

As someone who has been here since the PL days, I know you must have been here when she was quite young. Mixing your joy of a fun hobby with the raising of youngsters. Me too. My eldest (of 2) will be 22 next month, and anyone who currently has children in this age group knows what the world is like for many of them. It's truly a different world.. it's competitive, tough, scarey, stressful and very unforgiving on levels far greater than what we were faced with.

At times I wonder how well I, or any of us, would have done if we were unfortunate to grow up (mature to adulthood) in this dismal society that has replaced what we had.

My eldest struggles with his demons (mental depression, self-esteem, personal morality, attention disorders, smoking, aimlessness and on and on) so much so.... at times I fear for what runs thru his minds eye under theses stresses and pressures.

I'm truly sorry for your loss, I'm dumbfounded on what more to even say... nothing stated would really ever be enough. Your words were true and pointed, and are applicable to parents as well... any of you blessed to have your parents with you tell them what they mean to you now, try to be extra patient with them, and overall spend as much time with them as you can. All things I wished I had done.

Again, my deepest sympathy to you and your family on the loss of your daughter.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

My prayers to you and your family at this difficult time. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*My Deepest condolences..as a parent my self. Undeniably the very worst tragedy to befall any parent. my heart goes out to you and your family, and you are all in my prayers..may she finally have peace...

Z*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can't think of anything worse, frets, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Addictions can be a "MF". I continuously fight mine. I worry about what might happen when I retire, and have too many hours of idle time. 

I'm really sorry for your loss Frets.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That is sad news. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers go out to you  .


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

flyingfrets said:


> To everyone with children (of any age), never pass on an opportunity to spend time with them, to show them that you love them unconditionally and to cherish each moment you have with them. God bless...


As someone with a five year old Daughter, your words are very well taken Frets.

I don't visit the modeling forum too much, but I've seen your name around. 
And as one HobbyTalker to another, may whatever powers that be bless you, and your girl. I take a moment of pause for her today.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

My condolences Frets. Know my prayers go out to you and that you find the strength to get through this.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

We're all terribly sorry to hear of this. The entire MegaHobby family sends our condolences to you, you'll be in all of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Be strong.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Man I am really saddened to hear this. My heart goes out to you and your family Fretts. I'm a father of a 26 year old and for a while during her teens I was terrified she was headed down that road. I thank God every night she got her act together.

Be there for your family and God's speed to you all


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family. I can't imagine how difficult this must be. May God be with you and your family and comfort you.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

I too wish you my sincere sympathy. I pray that God is with you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

My heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry about your loss. I can only image the pain you and your family are going through. I'll be praying for you and family.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Im a very sorry for your loss and offer my deepest sympathy.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Thank you all so much for the kind words...

In the distant past, I had discussed at some length with Bert (model maker), Henry (g xii) & fluke (don't know if those guys are even still around HobbyTalk anymore) some of the runs for my money she gave me when she was younger. But I wouldn't trade one second of it for the world...

What I wouldn't give to have one more disagreement with her right now. 

She always was, and always will be "Daddy's Little Girl," The Apple of My Eye, The Light of My Life, The Music In My Heart and my Pride & Joy. 

It's diffucult to decipher your role in life with a heart broken beyond all hope of repair, and as much as she struggled, so did I. The heartache is compounded because in the end, we _both _lost.

But the comforting words of friends old & new alike eases the immediate pain somewhat, and for that, I can't thank you all enough.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Condolences. The loss of a loved one is never easy, especially ones own child. Your words are very true. Show them love when you can.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. While my two boys have never had any issues with drugs some very close friends and relatives have and I know full well how it can destroy a person. My best man committed suicide due to drug problems and a younger kid I knew when growing up actually got shot and killed during a bad drug deal. I hope you can manage to cope with this and make it through the tough times as good as possible.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

I am truly sorry, for your loss....... Take care


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Sorry for your loss. My condolences and prayers to you and your family.

You'll never get over the loss and shouldn't try. All you can do is get used to her not being around except in your memories of her. She'll always be with you in that way.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

FF,

So sorry to hear this sad news about your daughter! I too have been around since the PL days and remember chatting with you as well. My deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family...thoughts and prayers to you!

MMM


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Flying Frets. As the father of 3 I can't even begin to comprehend what you are going through and I thank God I haven't had to endure anything remotely similar. I pray you find peace and she is in a place of eternal rest where her demons can no longer harm her. 

Tory


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

FF,

I also remember you from days gone by and am also sorry to hear this news. Mrs. McG. and I don't have any kids but we do have to say goodbye to dogs every other decade or so. I did lose an old friend to drugs last year and can sympathize with your feelings about the toll they take on someone you care about.

By now I imagine most of us know that time really does heal wounds. But we also know that it's tough getting to the point where the pain doesn't sting so badly, and the scars never go away. Still, for what it's worth, you still have friends here.

Best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. I remember you from before, and even recall seeing your username on one or two other boards at one point.

I have no children either, but I lost my childhood best friend to substance abuse. He was like the brother I never had. It's been 30 years now and I still miss him. Someday, when I meet him on the other side, I'm gonna kick his ass...trogator! Also lost my Dad two years ago. I'm still learning to deal with that.

It's good to see you reaching out to old friends and acquaintances like this. It'll help!


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

FF;

I'm so saddened to hear of your horrendous loss. There really aren't any words that will make it any easier. Life is so fragile. There should be some sort of rule that parents not be able to outlive their children. They say the Lord only gives us what we can handle, but sometimes he pushes it right to the edge. Take care...

Sincerely,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

i feel for you flyingfrets...i remember a few of your posts as well...
my boy is turning 20 this year...and when i get home from work, this morning, i'm gonna barge right into his room, wake him up and give him a big kiss...i already know he's gonna give me that look of pure confusion...
my heart breaks for you and your family...
carl


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

After 34 years in the fire service seeing senseless loss of life almost on a weekly bases can make one sometimes even question God. But I know this, after one of those days when I get off work and drive home and reflect on the bad shift just completed with tears in my eyes the first thing I do when I get home is Hug my wife (a 7 year cancer survivor) , give my little buddy a big bear hug (a 16 year old whom towers over his dad) and can’t wait to call my little girl (19 and at college) just to say I love you. 
Life and Gods plan for us is a mystery, like the pebble landing in the water and the resulting ripples touching people we may never know. 
Sitting here at work again this evening reading your post thinking when I get off tomorrow morning dads going to be hugging and calling. Truth is my family won’t even question what’s up. They know that the hugs more for me than them. 
Hug 
LT Firedog


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

My condolences. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

So very sorry to hear of your loss!

We lost my 20 year old niece to drug abuse several years ago. It is very difficult. 

Will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

- Denis


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Gentlemen,

I know I haven't been around in a long time, but the thoughts & prayers offered here mean a lot to me.

It's coming up on 3 weeks and I'm still having some pretty rough days, but a few that have been bearable are starting to make their way in so I have hope that eventually I'll reach some sort of equalibrium or define what the new "normal" is going to be for me.

From the bottom of my heart, thank you *all *again for your consideration & compassion,

'Frets


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I can't even say anything in the way of advise because I can't imagine what you're going through. 
I have seen families recover and eventually find peace and happiness after such a devasting tragedy. 
But on the negative side I've seen families fall apart. Anger, assigning blame to others and to one's self, drinking, drugs and eventually divorce.

Fretts please don't fall into any of that. The family and friends you have with you now is your absolute greatest source of strength. Do a self-inventory to make sure your pulling each of them closer and not pushing them away.

I know as a greif counselor I suck (I doubt if I even spelled it right). But I am a loving father that so greatly sympathizes with your hurt.
I really wish you and your family peace and happiness and recovery.


----------

